# Resolving "Bad Fill" Problem



## twegman (Jul 1, 2009)

...


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

What is the purpose of messing with the fill at all? I'm sure its not just that you want to dig up dirt. Building something?


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh, oh. Wegman Companies. Rochester, NY. You eat well? Related? I see now what you do. Why do you suspect that bad fill will impact you? 14' is not too bad if you are digging a basement for a single. If you are doing townhomes, that would be different. 

One other concern you should have. You say 14 or so acres is back fill. That's a lot of back fill and in an area like Rochester, I would definitely want to know what else is in there? You don't want to find the next superfund site 2 blocks away from Kodak, do you?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I would imagine that if you can get the organic material separated from the other debris, you could crush and reuse the asphalt and concrete for subgrade material.

Only a qualified soils tech would be able to tell you for sure if it is feasible for your site and the specific material you are dealing with. But by all means it can be done.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

You need to hire a engineer to do geological test studies. If a building is going to be constructed on this site, then I would highly suggest removing the fill to virgin and re-compact in lifts.


----------



## twegman (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes we have hired an engineer and a geotech engineer, the questions arise due to my im[atience and my "need to know Yesterday" mind set. The site is primarily for heavy commercial/Office and so the fill not being compacted is a pretty big deal for the footings and slab.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

twegman said:


> Yes we have hired an engineer and a geotech engineer, the questions arise due to my im[atience and my "need to know Yesterday" mind set. The site is primarily for heavy commercial/Office and so the fill not being compacted is a pretty big deal for the footings and slab.


What I suggest is that you calm down, and wait for the professionals to come up with a solution. You have a potentially huge situation here involving environmental remediation and engineering. Things should be done properly, or the NY EPA could own you. I think anyone who needs to ask a bunch of anonymous people in the internet what to do about such a problem is showing exceedingly poor judgement.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Mr Wegman said:


> Great!, My idiot son is advertising company issues all over the gaddamn internet


arty:arty:arty: :laughing:


----------



## thesidingpro (Jun 7, 2007)

Anti-wingnut said:


> arty:arty:arty: :laughing:


haha


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

for you to assume the liability/responsibility of this project without a P.E....is just foolish. wait until you see a set of plans stamped by a professional soils engineer, bid accordingly, perform accordingly....and if it fails, it's their problem.


----------

